# Need Opinions



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello everyone; I hope you're all having a great day! I come to ask for your opinion on my current physical state. I did go to the doc, and I'm waiting for my next appointment two days from now.

On the 5th, my calves randomly began to cramp+be stiff, with a "stabbing" pain in my soleus/achilles tendon area. On the 6th, I woke during the night, and my cramping/stiffness moved to my thighs. Both thighs and were in pain from cramps/stiffness.

I felt relief from doing legs on the 5th. By the 12th, I was doing far better, even with doing chest on the 11th. I did back yesterday with no issue. Now today, my arms, hips, thighs, and calves are in disabling pain from cramps/stiffness. I can't even move my hands to behind my hips; I need assistance with walking, putting on clothes; pretty much every basic function.

I have tried potassium, sodium, and water intake changes. I even used an EMS machine to mess with nerve signaling (it did provide a little relief yesterday, but was only temprorary. The doc visit is for checking cholesterol, but I already know its not the culprit. Blood work was good last time. I do have daily Benadryl+Gabapentin intake, and l4-l5 bulged discs. However, benadryl is an anticholinergic (thus relaxes tissues). Gabapentin could be a variable, since GABA deals with contraction.

Any opinions? Right now I'm virtually disabled due to pain. It is hell to be a quadriplegic without paralysis. Honestly, the high dosage+daily intake of Gabapentin makes me point to my endogenous (or lack of it) GABA as the cause of this.


----------



## DF (Feb 13, 2019)

You're not on any Statin drugs are you?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

DF said:


> You're not on any Statin drugs are you?



No; never will be. If you've seen that chart I posted once, you see the processes like vitamin D synthesis and hormone production is blocked by statin drugs.

Sorry, was a good segue


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2019)

I have no idea what the **** is going on at this point.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 13, 2019)

Nobody here knows. Everyone would be pretending. See what the Dr says. Good luck. Hopefully it's nothing major.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have no idea what the **** is going on at this point.



I was going to text you, but I feel way too guilty since you've given me enough of your time.

Yes, this idiopathic stiffness+cramping is beyond my knowledge. That's why i'm leaning toward the high dose+daily Gabapentin could be the cause.

I don't want to act like a hypochondriac and think its MS, Cerebral Palsy or any other serious disease.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nobody here knows. Everyone would be pretending. See what the Dr says. Good luck. Hopefully it's nothing major.



Yea, and I'll need a second opinion I'm sure. My town of 2,500 has a pretty mediocre doctor with only general knowledge. He's at a loss (his body language showed), and ordered the cholesterol test. I won't deny him that; it never hurts to get updated. 

I just get irritated if I know more than my doc with skeletal tissue contraction, minerals used in contractile mechanisms, and etc.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 13, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yea, and I'll need a second opinion I'm sure. My town of 2,500 has a pretty mediocre doctor with only general knowledge. He's at a loss (his body language showed), and ordered the cholesterol test. I won't deny him that; it never hurts to get updated.
> 
> I just get irritated if I know more than my doc with skeletal tissue contraction, minerals used in contractile mechanisms, and etc.



Are you anywhere near a big city where you can see a real specialist?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

I guess asking is also a type of therapy for me to deal with this. Yesterday I talked about needing more weight plates. Today I need help walking, sitting, laying, bathing, etc. 

The thought I could lose all physical movement worries me, and gives me guilt for taking basic functions, like walking, for granted.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Are you anywhere near a big city where you can see a real specialist?



45 minutes to 1 hour away. BUT thats not bad; especially if it meant I could move normally again!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 13, 2019)

Get the test results, follow up with your regular doc. When he tells you what he thinks is going on, find the best specialist in the city and get a ref from reg doc to see him.

You now have my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 13, 2019)

Id get to a real specialist as quick as you can man.  Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2019)

Sounds like it’s time for a proper doctor.

I’ve felt with similar symptoms for various stages of pinched nerves but you mentioned it was in your arms as well. That would make it nerves at both ends of your spine which seems unlikely. 

I know nothing about gaba but obviously the use of anything exogenous is a possibility. As others said, clearly way above internet doctoring!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 13, 2019)

Get to a quick care STAT, trying to play doctor on yourself can be deadly.....


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Get the test results, follow up with your regular doc. When he tells you what he thinks is going on, find the best specialist in the city and get a ref from reg doc to see him.
> 
> You now have my opinion. Good luck.



Thanks a lot. I've never had to deal with specialists before.



Gadawg said:


> Id get to a real specialist as quick as you can man.  Sorry you're going through this.



Thanks man. Ya'll are starting to make me doubt my "be tough; wait a while" protocol. Of course, I do only have ONE body.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Sounds like it’s time for a proper doctor.
> 
> I’ve felt with similar symptoms for various stages of pinched nerves but you mentioned it was in your arms as well. That would make it nerves at both ends of your spine which seems unlikely.
> 
> I know nothing about gaba but obviously the use of anything exogenous is a possibility. As others said, clearly way above internet doctoring!



Right? Very odd thing going on with my body. It's insane how nearly every muscle is seizing up. It's damn embarrassing when your *wife, the one you protect and provide for as a man, has to help you*. It makes me feel I have failed her as a husband and as the "man of the house".



Flyingdragon said:


> Get to a quick care STAT, trying to play doctor on yourself can be deadly.....


Ironic you say that; when I woke up and realized I couldn't get out of bed, I told myself, "Shit! I may need to go to the ER".

Luckily I was able to roll myself for my feet to fall and reach the ground, and then painfully move to standing. Using a muscle causes a feeling of muscle ripping off of bone/stabbed as deep as possible with a butcher knife. Thus, I lose function.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

Everyone: PLEASE tell the ones you love something nice today. When you're able to stand up, be grateful when you realize you're standing. Don't let little crap and arguments matter at all today.

Go be with a loved one and enjoy what you can do with him/her. Let them know your gratitude. Be happy when your stuck in traffic for the fact that you can get inside your car at all.

PoB and FD know the horrors and losses I have faced through the years, and just like those, I will not be defeated. I will continue to embody tenacity and perserverance, and I thank you all for your kind words and advice!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 13, 2019)

While I don't typically agree with your approach in many scenarios, I hate to hear this HS.  It has to be difficult on you in multiple ways.

Be aggressive and demand a specialist, even if driving an hour away.  That's a small price to pay to begin moving towards resolution.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 13, 2019)

I hate to hear this HS.  I really hope this is something very simple.  It sure does make you think about all the stuff we take for granted.  Sending thoughts your way brother!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> While I don't typically agree with your approach in many scenarios, I hate to hear this HS.  It has to be difficult on you in multiple ways.
> 
> Be aggressive and demand a specialist, even if driving an hour away.  That's a small price to pay to begin moving towards resolution.



Thank you so much. It is difficult; the worst part is hiding my wife from the fact that I'm scared shitless. She's always known me to be stoic, fear nothing, and so on.

I'd rather get stabbed or be shot at again. Those things were easy to know "why" they happened. I'm very worried over something like "Stiff Person Syndrome", especially with my symptoms overlapping.

I'm going to be tenacious never devalue myself as you and the rest have told me to do. Thank you for the support. It means a lot to me that dissagreements can happen and empathy can be untouched, especially since that's how I treat everyone here. I don't care if I disagree with anyone; ya'll gonna get that empathy!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> 45 minutes to 1 hour away. BUT thats not bad; especially if it meant I could move normally again!



id see two and see the differences or similarities they both preach if the issue is as bad as you describe.  Ive seen my fair share of specialists in all realms of health


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2019)

Hope you get some answers and fast. Keep us posted.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> id see two and see the differences or similarities they both preach if the issue is as bad as you describe.  Ive seen my fair share of specialists in all realms of health



For sure. Thank you.




snake said:


> Hope you get some answers and fast. Keep us posted.



Thanks a lot. While awaiting my appointment, I woke at 630 (was forced to, because **** laying back down and trying to get back up with 8.5/10 pain) this morning, and so far I have downed 3 gatorades, 8oz pickle juice, 5 pills of Magnesium Citrate/Oxide blend (remember, oxide=bioavailability is ridiculously low), water, and moved around with a cane in hopes the blood flow will aid me.

Sadly, very little relief, with the relief being to my biceps+forearms (still cramps but not as severe).


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2019)

what gear have you been on the last 90 days..?  

Anything odd or hi dosed...?


----------



## Elivo (Feb 13, 2019)

Any other symptoms, urine darker than normal?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 13, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Thank you so much. It is difficult; the worst part is hiding my wife from the fact that I'm scared shitless. She's always known me to be stoic, fear nothing, and so on.
> 
> I'd rather get stabbed or be shot at again. Those things were easy to know "why" they happened. I'm very worried over something like "Stiff Person Syndrome", especially with my symptoms overlapping.
> 
> I'm going to be tenacious never devalue myself as you and the rest have told me to do. Thank you for the support. It means a lot to me that dissagreements can happen and empathy can be untouched, especially since that's how I treat everyone here. I don't care if I disagree with anyone; ya'll gonna get that empathy!


Of course, just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I hate you.  We are all still humans in here regardless of how detached we are because of the keyboard and monitor.

Wish you the best.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 13, 2019)

Good luck bro, you do know hyperkalamia can cause extremely painful muscle cramps right?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 13, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Good luck bro, you do know hyperkalamia can cause extremely painful muscle cramps right?



Hmmm. Don't you take like 155 Potassium pills a day or something like that?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> what gear have you been on the last 90 days..?
> 
> Anything odd or hi dosed...?



Actually no; I seriously doubt 2g+ blasts will return. I wish my wife would let me, so I can see the results with a strict diet (I wasn't as strict back when I did 2g or more). I'm on 700mg Test E/wk. Ran outta tren couple weeks before.

Nothing else AAS wise.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Any other symptoms, urine darker than normal?



You're going the same route I did while searching for variables. Urine is the same, luckily. That calms my worrying with renal dysfunction/diseases. 

I sure as hell hope it ain't my kidneys; symptoms like I have leads to dialysis. I'll be praying even harder now.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Good luck bro, you do know hyperkalamia can cause extremely painful muscle cramps right?



Yes. I changed my intake amount of supplemental K; I even skipped several days and took nothing.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Hmmm. Don't you take like 155 Potassium pills a day or something like that?



Haha, not that many. I took the amount needed to hit the RDI for K. I only took the amount of K that I didn't have from my diet.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 13, 2019)

Everyone, I ask that tomorrow you guys make your SO/wife/gf see how grateful you are. Go spend a few minutes talking or being with your family. Everyone is buying gifts tomorrow for the love in their life-

The gift I hope to give my wife is me walking, holding her hand, slow dance with her, and be able to hug her. Don't forget the small things in life, guys.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 14, 2019)

*UPDATE*​
Yesterday, I used a cane to walk. If sitting, I had to use my hands to pull my leg up, like paralyzed people do to move their legs while seated in a wheelchair. The cramping/pain made me lose function with my legs.

I could not move my hands to my back; the limit for putting my hands behind me stopped at my sides. That means I couldn't even wipe my own ass. I could not hold anything against my sides with my arms due to the cramping in my biceps and forearms.

I am blessed to have a wife that took care of me while I being a pseudo-quadriplegic. I was able to bathe and step inside the shower tub thanks to her. I could not put clothes on without her. She also made sure I was fed, and gave up the bed for me, as I needed room to move and would be moving a lot. I did not get a lot of hours for sleep, but I had enough, I believe.

Today, I am able to lift my leg/bend my legs at the knee without using my hands. Pain is there but I can tolerate it. I am grateful to be given a huge pain tolerance (last time I was grateful was for the tolerance of pain after severing my finger). I would wish this on only my most hated foes; yea, I know, I should work on being less vengeful.

My biceps+forearms are improved to tolerable pain. I think it's getting better. I'm trying to walk without the cane today. This is definitely the most painful experience in my life. I hope ya'll learn that in 1 second, your life can be unraveled. Make the most of it; cherish it.

Call me egotistical, but I believe my body will heal itself to 100% before Monday. We're talking about the guy who grew back a finger, did 3 barrel rolls in his truck at 70mph, no seatbelt, without getting a scratch, and many other "WTF HOW" moments with his body. I wouldn't be surprised if I woke up and it's all gone and back to normal. I'm praying for that.

Thanks for all the suppprt. Ya'll deserve a great week!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 14, 2019)

Maybe you should go to the ER like a normal person would?


----------



## Elivo (Feb 14, 2019)

I would say rhabdo but that’s not normally a whole body issue, and you’d have dark urine with it, that’s why I asked before. 

I really have no clue, see a doctor bro!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 14, 2019)

Maybe this is part of your metamorphosis into the actual Hulk?  Seems legit.


Just trying to make you smile while down man.  Hope you pull through ok and get yourself to a doc.  Playing doc can be a deadly choice, especially when its beyond your understanding of the human body.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 14, 2019)

What kind of sane person prays in this day and age when their life is at risk?

Nevermind don’t answer that.

You should really stop trying to “tolerate it” and go to the ER like Die suggested. Although you might see this as though you’re overcoming some great feat that life has thrown your way, in reality, this could just get worse the longer you wait and end with you and a jolly old post-mortem crossing paths.

Goodluck.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> What kind of sane person prays in this day and age when their life is at risk?
> 
> Nevermind don’t answer that.
> 
> .



Got some news for you friend. If you came here looking for sanity you came to the wrong place. 

Dont worry though, I think you’ll fit in anyhow.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> What kind of sane person prays in this day and age when their life is at risk?
> 
> Nevermind don’t answer that.
> 
> ...



I tried to "pray the gay away" once. But when I woke up I was still a member of this forum. So then I stopped praying.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I tried to "pray the gay away" once. But when I woke up I was still a member of this forum. So then I stopped praying.


Turns out that was the devil at work. It’s too late for you....


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 15, 2019)

Best wishes bro, have no idea WTF is going on with you though.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

Hulk, you been to a damn doctor yet?


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 16, 2019)

Your hyperkalamia resolved yet?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2019)

Update:

I got a full, restful sleep and now I'm fine. Like it never happened. 

While I was getting out of bed, it felt like the rectus femoris in my quads were going to start cramping, but that faded away. It was as if my muscles were "rebooting" the connection of its motor units with my brain. My wife enviously jokes that if I wake after 1 night of 9-10 hours of sleep, I will be rid of any problem I went to bed with.

One oddity did happen yesterday: I felt hotter than usual and sweating. I'm always 100-100.3F, so the heat is normal; just not the incessant sweating. It was a mimic of tren sweats, but awake (I have only been on Test E lately). I also theorized that the cramping had a possible cause from lacking sodium. I pounded gatorades and a ton of salt on my food. 

My doc appointment is Monday to check cholesterol (to rule out PAD or DVT as the cause, which theyre not), and I'm still going because an update is always welcome!

My theories are A) I had a virus that attacked muscle contraction mechanisms, B) my disc degeneration+buldged L4/L5 caused nervous system issues, C) a depletion of sodium (Potassium's RDI was hit daily without a strict watch on Na intake) or D) a combination of 2 or more of the others.

I also have made progress in my lifts for 6 months straight. Maybe my body was telling me "yo Hulk, shit don't last forever-give us a friggin break!"

Thanks for everyone's wishes during this wild ride! It meant a lot, and thanks to all of you, I didn't feel alone and scared shitless. Let's just hope this shit NEVER happens again. I know for a fact God is tired of giving me pass after pass with death haha I'm blessed to recieve mercy.


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 16, 2019)

Given your symptoms it was either that or a slow, painful death. I'm glad it wasn't the slow death thing.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 16, 2019)

When my sodium or potassium gets low my legs cramp like a sumbich when I get to sleep. It wakes me up and painful. Like massive Charlie horses. Takes a while to stop and causes soreness a day or so after. If sodium is good it never happens. Our body does weird shit. Be careful bro! Glad you feel better!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 16, 2019)

bigdog said:


> When my sodium or potassium gets low my legs cramp like a sumbich when I get to sleep. It wakes me up and painful. Like massive Charlie horses. Takes a while to stop and causes soreness a day or so after. If sodium is good it never happens. Our body does weird shit. Be careful bro! Glad you feel better!



For sure; you can imagine the hell and fear I was in with it being total body.

I think it's very likely to be insufficient Na intake as the culprit.


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 17, 2019)

Could it have been E) Gay black dude gave you bad meat in the can??

It's possible....


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 17, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> Could it have been E) Gay black dude gave you bad meat in the can??
> 
> It's possible....



Haha do you remember what YOU did in 2012?

You took little ole me, still naive and innocent, and you told me I was part of trickery..

I gave you my address and then you basically said "gotcha"-you were sending me a black dildo! I was freaking out, feeling like a sucker.

Luckily, that didn't happen LOL good times brother.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 17, 2019)

You do realize that a trip to the ED and a blood chemistry panel would have probably revealed the cause quickly, right?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 17, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> You do realize that a trip to the ED and a blood chemistry panel would have probably revealed the cause quickly, right?



Yea, but if you have friends/family in the ER, they'll tell you that it would be a smarter choice to go to your PCP since they know your medical history in detail.

They'll accept you of course, but they would prefer a minor case to be cared for by the PCP.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 17, 2019)

I'd listen to Bricks.


----------



## Jin (Feb 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> They'll accept you of course, but they would prefer a minor case to be cared for by the PCP.



There was nothing minor about those symptoms.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yea, but if you have friends/family in the ER, they'll tell you that it would be a smarter choice to go to your PCP since they know your medical history in detail.
> 
> They'll accept you of course, but they would prefer a minor case to be cared for by the PCP.



My point is did you get your electrolytes checked when this was acutely happening? It doesn't do much good to check them after the fact.  Part of my 30 years s a health care professional include several working in the ED and ICU prior to my career in anesthesia.  Really don't need friends and family to direct my health care choices.  And frankly, no disrespect intended but what the fk were thinking not going and getting this checked.  Your theories you listed,, #1 and #2, dude, just no fkn way.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 17, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> My point is did you get your electrolytes checked when this was acutely happening? It doesn't do much good to check them after the fact.  Part of my 30 years s a health care professional include several working in the ED and ICU prior to my career in anesthesia.  Really don't need friends and family to direct my health care choices.  And frankly, no disrespect intended but what the fk were thinking not going and getting this checked.  Your theories you listed,, #1 and #2, dude, just no fkn way.



No disrespect taken, and I viewed my problem as too minor for an ER visit, especially if it were electrolytes. Others above view as serious; now in retrospect I probably should've went to the ER. So, that's why I didn't go. Oh! My apologies too, I guess I forgot you have med time in.

About #1, I once went to the ER for crippling pain in my  whole back, they said, "who knows, probably a virus" and that's the reason I gave the possibility of it being a viral cause.

I have 0 faith in doctors-I do know that's unfair due to my sample size-so I did not want to waste my time and money on an ER visit that would, again for the 5th time in a row, do absolutely nothing for me. Our nearest ER is a piece of shit. The next nearest ER is also shit. 3rd option is 2 hours away.

Ironically, my behavior of not going to the ER is reinforced since I got better on my own. **** the ER; I envy any of you that have doctors that still follow the Hippocratic Oath.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 17, 2019)

Jin said:


> There was nothing minor about those symptoms.



I guess I've been through so much worse so many times that I considered this wasn't shit. Now if it lasted longer, different conclusion..

..which was a bit stupid, I guess

Edit: still makes me wonder WTF caused the temporary hell


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 18, 2019)

Glad you're feeling better, but it would not be a bad idea to have yourself checked out in any case.

What if it recurs?  Would be better to establish a baseline IMO.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 18, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I guess I've been through so much worse so many times that I considered this wasn't shit.


You considered this wasn’t shit? Dude you made several posts talking about praying and telling everyone not to take walking for granted like you were gonna be paralyzed for the rest of your life. A bit dramatic for someone who considered this wasn’t shit. If you considered this wasn’t shit you wouldn’t have even made this post.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 18, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You considered this wasn’t shit? Dude you made several posts talking about praying and telling everyone not to take walking for granted like you were gonna be paralyzed for the rest of your life. A bit dramatic for someone who considered this wasn’t shit. If you considered this wasn’t shit you wouldn’t have even made this post.



Ah good point, guess I was trying to trick myself. I was lying to myself in those posts.

You know, saying "wasn't serious" once I was better, so I can trick myself into thinking I made correct choices about the matter. Good ole human flaws of pride and what not.

And this morning, I woke and felt some cramping in my forearm again for a VERY short time, but I always sleep on my sides. I don't know. If the shit happens again, I'm going immediately to the ER.

*Note: I forgot to say it was "illusory cramps". That is the sensation of cramps with zero muscle contraction or ischemia. That's what makes this all weird.* I was scared that it was beginning signs of something like MS/any neurodegenerative disease. I am watching myself like a hawk as I do/after chest training today.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 18, 2019)

Jesus. Go get bloodwork drawn at a minimum Hulk.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 18, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Glad you're feeling better, but it would not be a bad idea to have yourself checked out in any case.
> 
> What if it recurs?  Would be better to establish a baseline IMO.



For sure. Went to the doc today. Remember, he's the one that barely says a word/unsure half the time. He doesn't even discuss a diagnosis/treatment, just gives the papers so you can read.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 18, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Jesus. Go get bloodwork drawn at a minimum Hulk.



I did! I promise ya'll, I did not decline going to see the doc. I am not as reckless as i was years ago..this body is a little older lol


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 18, 2019)

*If anyone has info/experience with illusory cramping, hit me with it!* I know I'm the scientist here, but my research results thus far is underwhelming. How bout you, BRICKS?

Ignore "hydroelectrolyte imbalances"; not the cause.

The phenomenology of "cramps" I'm looking at is: myopathies, neuropathies, motoneuron diseases, metabolic disorders, or endocrine pathologies. 

I know, "we're not doctors", but I had to ask. Especially if someone loves the "chase" of finding research like I do.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

I went to the doc. Before I did..

I woke at 6am with only 4 hours of sleeping. The cramping/pain/stiffness came back. I could not move my legs because of pain and stiffness. I used my routine from last time-move my legs with my hands.

Nope. Right wrist and left bicep+brachioradialis was ****ed. Pushed through the pain with a little yell; legs moved. I managed to roll the side of the bed and walked dragged my leg to the hall. My knees gave out; I fell hard. I crawled to the other room and got up with my cane.

Alerted wife and waited for her to drive me to the doc. I fell again before she came home. My left foot was flat on the ground, but the ankle gave out. At the ankle, my left leg snapped to the right. I fell hard and fast on my right knee (*patellar tendonitis knee*). I crawled and used a table to stand up. 

Doc here says the plausible cause is daily, high Gabapentin and Benadryl usage. I take 2,100-2,400 gabapentin and 175mg-200mg Benadryl (my tolerance is that high for diphenhydramine to work after 7 years.

My doc did not explain *but I'm the ****in' Hulk here*, so I got the knowledge. GABA is a neurotransmitter that controls a shit ton of processes-muscle contraction is one. Diphenhydramine is a vasoconstrictor via acetylcholine mechanics and extra. That means not enough blood with high dosages.

I will get a second opinion. It's too serious to go by that alone. My wife talks angrily with me, and that means she's scared shitless of losing her husband and is holding that in. Of course, I talk to her in a tone that conveys a "no worries, business as usual" outlook on this issue. As a husband, you're to protect your wife, including her heart.

I want to thank everyone for pushing me to go to a doc. Seriously. I am beyond stubborn, and when you hear docs+people say *"How are you alive?* enough times, you start to feel immortal. The constant "GO TO A DOC YOU IDIOT" reminded me I _can_ die or easily become disabled.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

Also, I told my doc that for the past 2 years my hands have been shaking pretty bad.

My wife let me know her coworkers even noticed. So embarrassing; they would think its drugs or something.

The doc never revisited that point, even though the hand shaking and stiffness are signs of Parkinson's disease.

Edit: forgot (freaking ironic) to add that I drool while sleeping and never used to, and I have problems remembering things for about 8 months now (and I have an eidetic memory). My wife is annoyed and worried about the memory lapses.

Apparently I shouldve told him about sweating; Im only on Test e but the past few months I sweat after waking (but Im not hot) and after 2 hours it stops.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 21, 2019)

I want to come through this phone and slap you. Quit playing with your damn health so much. Slow the **** down, try to be a semi normal human for a bit. Quit scaring your wife. There’s no prize money, this isn’t your means of employment (at least I don’t think so. And if it is, you can always go with your backup-porn). No need to kill yourself


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 21, 2019)

Opinion here is that its good you finally went, even though that should have occurred several days ago at this point.


Next opinion would be that you need to go to a doctor with more knowledge and experience than the one you visited previously.


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 21, 2019)

It's really pissing me off how much it took you to go to a doctor. I that happened to me, I'd be crying in the waiting room after 5 minutes. You are freaking nuts.

I  hope it all works out. Good luck, good sir.


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2019)

Wtf have I just read???


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 21, 2019)

Also, why are you taking all these drugs?  Long term benadryl use phucks your brain up BAD.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hulk you obviously know more then your doctor. Im surprised you havent cured yourself by now. It seems like you have some ptsd and depression issues. I dont think a gram of test or anything besides a trt dose is good for your mental or physical health at the time. I think you need a therapist and a psychiatrists. And you need to quit playing doctor and Guinea pig with yourself. If you were a single man id say have at it. Youve got a family dude. Take care of yourself so you can take care of them.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Hulk you obviously know more then your doctor. Im surprised you havent cured yourself by now. It seems like you have some ptsd and depression issues. I dont think a gram of test or anything besides a trt dose is good for your mental or physical health at the time. I think you need a therapist and a psychiatrists. And you need to quit playing doctor and Guinea pig with yourself. If you were a single man id say have at it. Youve got a family dude. Take care of yourself so you can take care of them.



Good news for you-I haven't messed with crazy dosages or amount of compounds with AAS in years. I only ever do Test and Tren, and havent had Tren in quite some time.

For sure on the latter, that's why I told myself "Oh **** no, seeing a doctor this time" this morning. With absolute zero bragging, i do kmow more than my doctor, and would say I know more than the docs they move in and out here for the past few years. Which is frightening and sad. That's not a brag, it's "damn, I may end up dead with these doctors".


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> It's really pissing me off how much it took you to go to a doctor. I that happened to me, I'd be crying in the waiting room after 5 minutes. You are freaking nuts.
> 
> I  hope it all works out. Good luck, good sir.



I have a lamdba on my back; tears aren't even allowed for shit like chopping off my finger. Tears are reserved for things like the death of my wife, or finding my biological mother and be told she never wanted me to be an orphan.

The pain is enough to make the average person cry. I am using a walker due to pain being the biggest reason for loss of leg function.


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2019)

Hulk you won’t die due to a doctor but you might die if you carry on like your going. If you can’t walk you go to A&E it’s not rocket science you don’t need to quote long words and illness’s the normal mans never heard of. You just go to A&E



hulksmash said:


> Good news for you-I haven't messed with crazy dosages or amount of compounds with AAS in years. I only ever do Test and Tren, and havent had Tren in quite some time.
> 
> For sure on the latter, that's why I told myself "Oh **** no, seeing a doctor this time" this morning. With absolute zero bragging, i do kmow more than my doctor, and would say I know more than the docs they move in and out here for the past few years. Which is frightening and sad. That's not a brag, it's "damn, I may end up dead with these doctors".


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I want to come through this phone and slap you. Quit playing with your damn health so much. Slow the **** down, try to be a semi normal human for a bit. Quit scaring your wife. There’s no prize money, this isn’t your means of employment (at least I don’t think so. And if it is, you can always go with your backup-porn). No need to kill yourself



Thank you. If it makes you feel better, the wife jokes about how she was the only one able to "put a saddle on the wildest horse". As you said, i'm wild; I went chanhed out women like clothes (as seen here before), I never to listen to anyone, I say "**** the rules" (as seen with AAS rules lol).

You still have a point, because I can slow down even more and be a bit more domesticated. Thanks for your words brother.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Opinion here is that its good you finally went, even though that should have occurred several days ago at this point.
> 
> 
> Next opinion would be that you need to go to a doctor with more knowledge and experience than the one you visited previously.



I mean, I got better! I was 100% normal again. I busted out 9 reps with 130s sunday! (Needed 10 but cant win every time) I even planned to do back today, use 140s on Sunday, etc.

Then boom, I'm virtually a damn paraplegic.

Whay scares me most is *cauda equina*! I realized I have foot drop; thats what caused me to fall. Try to stand on tip of my toes=foot rolls to its sides.

Live time: Just fell texting poB, be sure to blame him. Wife and I are talking ER right now in text. 

Seriously do NOT pick on him, I stupidly used walker with only one hand


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> Hulk you won’t die due to a doctor but you might die if you carry on like your going. If you can’t walk you go to A&E it’s not rocket science you don’t need to quote long words and illness’s the normal mans never heard of. You just go to A&E



Right after you said that, i posted a new reply with that in it lol sorry man didn't see your post first

You're 100% right


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 21, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I have a lamdba on my back; tears aren't even allowed for shit like chopping off my finger.



Don't know what the lambda thing means. Judging from the PTSD diagnosis above I'm guessing it's some sort of army thing?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

Classified


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 21, 2019)

my I ask...how old are you?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> my I ask...how old are you?



32. And everyone, I live a great, settled down life. I have never been happier. The claim of "depression" is false.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2019)

Wolf sanctuaries, grams of test, body counts, paralysis....this is better then anything you could read online anywhere else.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 21, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Wolf sanctuaries, grams of test, body counts, paralysis....this is better then anything you could read online anywhere else.



..and thus begins my regret of opening up.

Truth is stranger than fiction.

At least PoB knows me. Hell, I wonder if he saved any pic I posted on Facebook of the wolf sanctuary.

Edit: If it was just some teasing, then oops im dumb lol


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 22, 2019)

Classified


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 22, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Not ARMY, I don't know how the hell he knows things about me.
> 
> I didn't want to say anything..at the same time I rather there not be false information, ESPECIALLY since there's so many piece of shit fakers nowadays.
> 
> ...



Don't take this the wrong way, but everyone has problems dude. If you got problems, go deal with them. If you don't want to talk about them, don't. If you got someone in your life willing to help you get through them, listen to him/her more often. 

Also, how the **** will you be negatively labeled. It's not like you'll have a sign tied to you, while walking around, saying: "I have PTSD and I'm unstable af." Shit is confidential. And you'd be surprised how much better life can be when you start dealing with issues.



hulksmash said:


> ..and thus begins my regret of opening up.
> 
> Truth is stranger than fiction.
> 
> ...



He's clearly teasing, lad.



November Ajax said:


> Honestly, I was just mocking the PTSD assessment, but I thought it had something to do with the army. Sorry to hear about the stuff that you are going through.
> 
> Anyways, do what's best for you and your family. And stop being such a lunatic. I know I'm in no position to give advice because I bench less than you, but it feels like we all agree on this.



Educated advice isn't dependent on how much you can lift, broski. There's a good number of folk that have an insurmountable amount of knowledge in this field, and they don't even workout on a regular basis.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but everyone has problems dude. If you got problems, go deal with them. If you don't want to talk about them, don't. If you got someone in your life willing to help you get through them, listen to him/her more often.
> 
> Also, how the **** will you be negatively labeled. It's not like you'll have a sign tied to you, while walking around, saying: "I have PTSD and I'm unstable af." Shit is confidential. And you'd be surprised how much better life can be when you start dealing with issues



There is nothing preventing you from reaching out and helping someone you have identified as needing serious help. 

Most of my closest friends on this board are people I have walked with through trials and who have stood by my side through crisis. 

When I see people in distress I don’t publicly lecture them and tell them what they should do. I PM them and offer to listen. I have done this with Hulk and I consider him my friend. I respect him because I actually know him. 

Fact is you don’t know shit about Hulk and nobody on this board does except for people that have decided to give a damn instead of just judge him. 

Compassion is one of the biggest gifts you can give to people who are hurting.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> There is nothing preventing you from reaching out and helping someone you have identified as needing serious help.
> 
> Most of my closest friends on this board are people I have walked with through trials and who have stood by my side through crisis.
> 
> ...



You took what I said the wrong way, Jin.

I probably could of worded it in a more sympathetic manner, but the main point I was trying to make is that he should go seek professional assistance rather than ignoring his problems.

It may have also come off as a lecture, but I intended to make him feel like he isn't alone. There are a lot of people that go through horrible and traumatic experiences. But discussing your personal issues with people online isn't the only treatment available. 

And I clearly never claimed for a second to know anything about what he has gone through or judge him based on anything he wrote.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> You took what I said the wrong way, Jin.
> 
> I probably could of worded it in a more sympathetic manner, but the main point I was trying to make is that he should go seek professional assistance rather than ignoring his problems.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear this cause up until that post I thought you were a decent dude. Definitely came across the wrong way.


----------

